# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Scheurtje in middenrif

## shirtje11

Mijn dochter van 13 heeft al 3 weken heel veel pijn in maag en boven in buik.En last van zuur en benauwdheid. Afgelopen woensdag heeft ze een endoscopie gehad, daar is uit gekomen dat ze gal in haar maag heeft ,wat komt door een scheurtje in de middenrif.Ook heeft ze een ontsteking in haar maag en spastische darmen.Er werd gezegd dat veel mensen met spastische darmen een gescheurd middenrif hebben.
De medicijnen die ze heeft gekregen zijn pantozol 40 mg 1 x daags en 3 x daags magnesium tabletten.
De pantozol gebruikt ze al 3 weken, maar de heftige pijn blijft maar.Heeft iemand hetzelfde.Hoelang duurt het voor het beter gaat.Ze gaat nu al 3 weken niet naar school.Ligt alleen maar op de bank pijn te lijden.
Wat moet ik hier nu mee, donderdag heeft ze weer een afspraak bij de kinderarts.
groetjes Laura

----------


## katje45

> Mijn dochter van 13 heeft al 3 weken heel veel pijn in maag en boven in buik.En last van zuur en benauwdheid. Afgelopen woensdag heeft ze een endoscopie gehad, daar is uit gekomen dat ze gal in haar maag heeft ,wat komt door een scheurtje in de middenrif.Ook heeft ze een ontsteking in haar maag en spastische darmen.Er werd gezegd dat veel mensen met spastische darmen een gescheurd middenrif hebben.
> De medicijnen die ze heeft gekregen zijn pantozol 40 mg 1 x daags en 3 x daags magnesium tabletten.
> De pantozol gebruikt ze al 3 weken, maar de heftige pijn blijft maar.Heeft iemand hetzelfde.Hoelang duurt het voor het beter gaat.Ze gaat nu al 3 weken niet naar school.Ligt alleen maar op de bank pijn te lijden.
> Wat moet ik hier nu mee, donderdag heeft ze weer een afspraak bij de kinderarts.
> groetjes Laura


Hallo Laura,

Dat liggen is niet goed! Daardoor kan het maagzuur steeds de slokdarm in lopen. Als ze in bed ligt kan je er beter voor zorgen dat het hoofdeinde een cm of 10 hoger is.
Verder kan het zijn dat de pantozol bij haar niet voldoende werkt en dat de arts een ander middel zal moeten gaan geven.

Sterkte met je dochter!

----------


## shirtje11

bedankt voor de tips katje45,
groetjes Laura

----------


## katje45

Hallo,

Succes vandaag bij de kinderarts!

----------


## Biancaschol

Hallo.
Ik heb ook een spastische darm en een scheurtje in het middenrif. Ik heb nu Omeprazol Actavis 40 mg gekregen. Het helpt wel maar het ligt er ook aan wat je eet. Ik ben zelf nog aan het uitvogelen waar ik wel tegen kan en niet tegen kan. 
Ik lig altijd op 2 kussens anders krijg ik pijn, ik kan niet plat liggen.
Succes.

----------


## Agnes574

Bianca,

Hoe weet je dat je een scheurtje in je middenrif hebt? Is dat bij een onderzoek vastgesteld??
Ik heb ook een spastische dikke darm (PDS) ... maar géén last van omhoogkomend maagzuur!
Wél moet ik ook op kussens liggen, anders krijg ik rug- en maagpijn en heb ik het benauwd.
Groetjes Ag Xx

----------

